# Gorilla Seed Bank



## burnin1 (May 7, 2015)

Hi, I have not seen anyone comment on Gorilla Seed Bank.

I have been told they are reputable. 
I am considering trying them out.

Has anyone had good or bad experiences with them?

http://www.gorilla-cannabis-seeds.co.uk/


----------



## snugglebud (May 7, 2015)

I placed an order with them for the first time couple of months ago. .

Seeds arrived promptly and they also gave me some freebies.

I spoke to support a couple of times and found them to be very helpful.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 20, 2015)

You were right. I had no problem. The seeds were delivered in about a week. It was good to know there was customer service e-mail help and a phone number if I needed them.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 21, 2015)

I gave these guys my business not because I am unhappy with my current clone or seed provider.

They advertise on one of my favorite cannabis growing podcasts "Free Weed" sponsored by High Times magazine.

I wanted to show my appreciation by giving them some business.

http://www.hightimes.com


----------



## GrowRebel (Jun 21, 2015)

Some of the seeds are a bit pricey ... $24+ for one seed.  I can't see buying one seed at that price.  I got 10 seeds of the Amnesia Haze for a couple of bucks more than what they are charging for 3 seeds. Price is a factor for me when buying seeds. :ciao:


----------



## snugglebud (Jun 21, 2015)

I'd never spend $24 for one seed. Maximum I would spend on one seed is $10. I have spent more on them in the past but found it was just a waste of money.

I sent cash in the post to the Gorilla as there was a problem with credit card payments at the time. As far as I recall I received a 10% discount for paying this way. 

Not sure if they are still doing this.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 21, 2015)

They give 15% discount for cash. They even threw in some free seeds.
Some of the seeds are expensive, but they do have some bargains as well.


----------



## snugglebud (Jun 21, 2015)

15% ... even better still  :aok:


----------



## vostok (May 25, 2016)

Good Value and just moved to an even bigger store

but I find them a little too expensive just like many new banks

Bonza is also unnecessary expensive

these new guys are OK, but lower your prices, many cowboys operators are waiting in the wings


----------

